# bobcat 863 heater not woorking



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

we have a 863 bobcat that we have been trying to figure out why the heater is not working. there is no power going to the switch or motor. but the solenoid is clicking and getting power to it. i put a new solenoid in and still nothing. any help?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

not sure ... do they have resistors going to the switches?... I've had a couple go on my trucks..... easy fix if thats the case


----------



## A&MLANDSCAPING (Apr 5, 2010)

i used to have one and it was blowing the fuse for the heater all the time


----------

